# Golden Harmony



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought you all might enjoy this picture I snapped last night. This is pretty much a nightly thing with these two.
Tabitha, on the left, is a two year old rescue that was turned in as a stray into a shelter about 135 miles north of us.
Magic, on the right with his Nylabone tucked under his neck, is a (soon-to-be) 6 year old rescue that came from the notorious Alabama IAMS research lab that was shut down from all the bad publicity. 
We had Tabitha about 10 months before we got Magic and after about a seven day adjustment they became the closest of friends. These two are so mellow that they will even share a food bowl with no issues. Magic and Tabitha bring so much joy into our lives daily and we can't believe we have been so fortunate to have such gentle, loving dogs that came from so much misfortune.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a precious photo!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great picture.Love it!!.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

They are best friends aren't they!


----------



## sunnys_pal (Jan 31, 2007)

That is beautiful, they look very sweet.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG....that is the cutest thing. You should blow that up and frame it. Geez, I would like to frame that one.....GREAT PICTURE!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tabitha and Magic make a perfect pair. Obviously best friends for life. Great photo ready for a frame.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tabitha and Magic look like the best of friends......Must be the female / male thing.....


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like that would have been a real contender in the Best Buddies contest!!! It's amazing to see hoow much they can love each other-I always say that once you have 2 Goldens you will ALWAYS have at least two. How lucky these two love bugs were to have found you and visa-versa!! I think it was just meant to be!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I might frame that picture myself. It's awsome!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd have to agree that photo belongs in a special frame & hung in a very special place. It is wonderful to have such lovely dogs who are so close. What a joy they must be.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww that is just too sweet.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AWWWWWW!!! This photo just melts my heart. Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

They are so beautiful together, that photo is incredibly sweet!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow! Goldens are just the best!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really glad you shared that photo, and I'm glad Tabitha and Magic are home


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a great shot but it was like dejavu. I saw one like this the other day and was going nuts trying to figure out where. Then it dawned on me when I saw the photos on here with Mary's crew. Unreal how much all three look alike. Not sure if it is a male or female thing Mary. LOL!!! Brinkley and Barney would never get that close when they are lying down.
Great shots people. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A precious moment, the world is so beautiful through their eyes!


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

AWESOME....That picture belongs on the cover of a magazine. GR Weekly.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

That is sooooooooooooo cute !!!!!!!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Thats a great picture - makes you wanna cuddle up with them!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think there's anybody in the world that wouldn't go Awwwwww and get that warm, fuzzy feeling looking at those pics! Well, maybe a few but not us!!!!
Thanks for sharing...got any more:


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their kind comments!



moverking said:


> I don't think there's anybody in the world that wouldn't go Awwwwww and get that warm, fuzzy feeling looking at those pics! Well, maybe a few but not us!!!!
> Thanks for sharing...got any more:


Tons more! Don't we all?? Love those digital cameras!


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

That is the sweetest picture ever! I just want to cuddle them.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, how adorable! That is true love right there!:kiss: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd love to see that picture in our contest and in our calendar......


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Great picture- they sure love each other's company. They are both beautiful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW---thats Hallmark material!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That picture is just perfect. How adorable are they?...so innocent and sweet.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

What a great photo! They look like two peas in a pod.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow what a great picture.. they really love each other dont they! and bless u for taking both of these guys they look happy


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

that's about the best thing I've seen or heard of in days! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree with Rick - you should enter that photo. I think it would make a great greeting/note card as well!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Would you call that Face-spooning?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a beautiful shot!


----------

